# Bear River Bird Refuge Hunter's Meeting



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

There will be a meeting held at the Bear River Bird Refuge Visitor's Center on Thursday 23 January 2014 at 6:30 pm. The Manager of the Refuge will visit with us as well as answer questions. Other members of the staff will also be present. We hope to see you there.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

I had the wrong date on the original post. It has been corrected.​


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

What is the purpose of this meeting?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

horn hunter said:


> What is the purpose of this meeting?


The banning of MM's on the refuge.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

What is MM


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

MM=Mud Motor

Guys, they have these meeting's every couple years to visit with us about what's going on there, challenge's they face, discuss future ideas and plans as well as listen to our input and suggestions. Our suggestions or ideas can't always be implemented but we often have ideas that help them.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Why would they ban a MM?


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

blackdog said:


> The banning of MM's on the refuge.


 -O|o-


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> Why would they ban a MM?


Cause I just got one. I knew it, should have listened to the wife.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

blackdog said:


> The banning of MM's on the refuge.


Works for me!!8)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

blackdog said:


> The banning of MM's on the refuge.


It's about time. Maybe I'll attend.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

What are they doing that's so bad? Or is it the air boaters just want it to themselves


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

How is it that an information thread can turn into such a "quality show" in such a short amount of time? (Head shaking)

Thanks for posting this GG, we'll see ya there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

chuck harsin said:


> How is it that an information thread can turn into such a "quality show" in such a short amount of time? (Head shaking)
> 
> .................................


The meeting is not about banning MMs. Good grief.

.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

How do you know Goob? Maybe it is about banning mm's. ;-)


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Its a dog and pony show at its best.... Nothing ever happens and never will. I like Bob Barrett but he plays to all sides then says his hands are tired and can't do much. I know the way the water was out there this year but in my eyes view they did a poor job of managing what they got.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> The meeting is not about banning MMs. Good grief.
> 
> .


 That's my point. I could post the sky is blue on THIS FORUM and someone would call me a moron and argue to the death. "Cant we all just get along?" lol


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

chuck harsin said:


> Well aware...... That's my point.


 I knew that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> Its a dog and pony show at its best.... Nothing ever happens and never will. I like Bob Barrett but he plays to all sides then says his hands are tired and can't do much. I know the way the water was out there this year but in my eyes view they did a poor job of managing what they got.


 Maybe if Bob's hands got some more sleep they could do better. 

.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It is very tiring on the hands to twiddle your thumbs all day.
R


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

paddler213 said:


> It's about time. Maybe I'll attend.


 X2 on that one good buddy! They tear up everything! I've seen a few rounding up ducks to their buddies and ripping through a lot of habitat. Not that ALL of these guys do that, but it's a lot easier to do so.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

My tongue was planted firmly in cheek. I understand Barrett is firmly in favor of MM, and I'm sure they won't be banned. I think, as I have said all along, every WMA and the Refuge should have a ramp accessible motorless area. Maybe 3B at the Refuge?


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

A quick reminder of the meeting this Thursday, 6:30 pm at the Visitor's Center. Hope to see a bunch of you there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I heard next year Mudmotors will be allowed everywhere statewide. You just can't have them attached to a boat.-O,->>O


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is a recap of the Hunter's Meeting at the Bear River Bird Refuge this week. 
· Bob addressed their efforts along with land owners in developing the Bear River Watershed Conservation Area. Putting this in place does not mean that more water will make it to the Refuge but it will keep critical water in areas where it is needed for agriculture and wildlife use rather than allowing all of it to go to residential and commercial development
· Katie addressed the Phrag study and some of the findings thus far. Part of this was the challenges an organization faces in getting a burn permit
· Bob shared that as of this past week they have been granted a certain dollar amount for Phrag control for 2014
· He discussed the benefits grazing has had on the Phrag. A hunter in attendance who raises cattle and has marsh land within his property commented that he grazes his cows on the Phrag once everything is iced over with great success. He and the Refuge biologist were to visit more in depth about this after the meeting. There was also talk of visiting with other ranchers about this possibility
· Another hunter in attendance has been working with the DWR here in Box Elder County on a plan to treat Phragmite stands outside the refuge boundaries near the blocks within Bear River Bay
· We talked about Carp and how they are controlled on the Refuge. Katie pointed out that the new water control structure leading to Unit 1A in the L canal is designed to lessen the number of carp that can get downstream. They plan to install more of these as needed and as funds allow

Lastly and for special note to everyone;
· The Refuge will be calling on hunters to assist in Phrag spraying come June and July. They will need both air boats and Mud Motor's 
o Chuck Harsin will be posting information about this in other social media outlets and will be sure this information is emailed to the different associations so we can be sure to get the needed volunteers to help at these times
· There was discussion of having a volunteer cleanup day within the hunting Areas come this April. The Refuge management seemed positive about this possibility
· Lastly, Bob asked if there would be interest in the hunting community for a day spent with the Refuge Manager for a behind the scenes tour of the inner workings of the Refuge

We hope more hunters will be able to attend this and other public meetings related to hunting. The meeting was more successful due to the comments of hunters in attendance. We encourage you to be a part of these discussions in your areas so we can help preserve, promote and extend these hunting opportunities not only for ourselves but others in the future.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

I failed to include comments from the State Waterfowl Coordinator, Blair Stringham who was also in attendance. He was asked to report on the Waterfowl Slam Program. He said there were a little over 300 participants for the first year. The money raised from this will be used to restore the J dike at Farmington Bay. There will be additional Slams added for 2014 along with a drawing on each slam at the end of the season for decoys related to each Slam. There will be decoys for both the adults and youth. More details will be available as we get closer to the 2014 Waterfowl Season.
Blair also mentioned that the Waterfowl RAC meetings will be moved up in the year to possibly May. Please keep an eye out for these in your areas and be sure to attend.


----------

